# "What a Day for a Day Dream"



## K9Kirk (Jan 31, 2021)

View attachment 203000 These shots were taken at Robinson Preserve in Bradenton, FL. on a beautiful day.
1




2



3



4


 
5


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks for the *likes* Joel and Michael and Smoke665, I appreciate it.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 1, 2021)

Good set.....


----------



## PJM (Feb 1, 2021)

#3 & 4... nice catches on the Pelicans


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 1, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Good set.....



Thank you.



PJM said:


> #3 & 4... nice catches on the Pelicans



Thank you. I must've stood there for ten minutes watching him dive for fish over and over, he was very entertaining.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 1, 2021)

Nice set, in particular  #3 is great catch. Only niggle I have is that shooting in bright sun, can be a major PITA. Colors wash out and contrast goes out the window, making images look flat. A lot of that can be recovered with adjustments in post if you are so inclined, otherwise I tend to steer clear of of those times, choosing early morning or late evening.


----------



## Space Face (Feb 1, 2021)

Dream on.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 1, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> Nice set, in particular  #3 is great catch. Only niggle I have is that shooting in bright sun, can be a major PITA. Colors wash out and contrast goes out the window, making images look flat. A lot of that can be recovered with adjustments in post if you are so inclined, otherwise I tend to steer clear of of those times, choosing early morning or late evening.



Thanks, I appreciate it. I'll go back and try a few things to bring some more color out. I wish I could've taken those closer to morning or evening, that's what I always shoot for but early afternoon was my only window of opportunity that day.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 1, 2021)

@smoke665   I did a little tweaking with the contrast, brightness and sat., is that better? I think it helped quite a bit, I just hope it's not too saturated.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 1, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> I wish I could've taken those closer to morning or evening, that's what I always shoot for but early afternoon was my only window of opportunity that day.



Been there many times, you're right, sometimes you just don't have a choice. When that happens I shoot for a good distribution on the histogram and do my best to correct post, or depending on the circumstances, switch to HSS flash. Still a good set.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 1, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> did a little tweaking with the contrast



To me it's better, contrast helps, but saturation might be a tad to much. Can't remember which editing program you use, but with a bright sun shot, you want to adjust the color temp first, since there's no real white, look for a gray, or black to sample. Then you want to set the white and black point. After that tweak your other settings and add a mild contrast curve. 

In any scene there are differences in exposure that don't show up well in flat light. You can recreate that post with a cookie cutter approach that selectively darkens areas, leaving others alone. I posted a couple here 
Yard Art The other day that show the effect I'm talking about.


----------



## nokk (Feb 1, 2021)

that 3rd one is fantastic.  looks like it should be breaking it's neck.  great series overall, the neck on the 4th one reminds me of my third grade teacher..


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 1, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > did a little tweaking with the contrast
> ...



Yeah, I got in a hurry and over compensated with the saturated but it's not glaring now at least. I've done cookie cutter type work (darkening/lightening subject or bg) a few times in the past but sometimes it can be a real pita and I try to avoid it. Thanks for the critique, it's nice to get a 2nd opinion for a different view and learn a thing or two once in awhile.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 1, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> I've done cookie cutter type work (darkening/lightening subject or bg) a few times in the past but sometimes it can be a real pita and I try to avoid it.



Maybe its your technique? I use it a lot in LR and PS. In LR I  use both Gradient and Radial filters to quickly adjust areas, in PS I use a Curves layer to pull down the exposure and a white mask. Then use a black brush to punch through the effect where needed. In either case it only takes seconds.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 2, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > I've done cookie cutter type work (darkening/lightening subject or bg) a few times in the past but sometimes it can be a real pita and I try to avoid it.
> ...



I've never used the filters you mentioned, I suppose they would help. I just need to figure out how to use them correctly.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 2, 2021)

@K9Kirk cookie cutter lighting doesn't require any selection, that's where you're problems are coming in. Which editing software are you using I'll try to send you some specific instructions.


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 2, 2021)

Nice set, my daughter lives in Bradenton


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 2, 2021)

oldhippy said:


> Nice set, my daughter lives in Bradenton



Thank you, Ed. I remember you mentioning the Ringling Bros. Museum so your daughter explains why you were down this way. I still need to go there sometime, looks like a very interesting place.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 2, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> @K9Kirk cookie cutter lighting doesn't require any selection, that's where you're problems are coming in. Which editing software are you using I'll try to send you some specific instructions.


 I used the "Smart Brush Tool" in PSE 2020. It does a dotted line around the subject but it's not always accurate, as mentioned. I also have Topaz Studio 2 but I haven't tried anything with that other than the typical post editing.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 2, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> used the "Smart Brush Tool" in PSE 2020.



Okay I know little about PSE but let me see if I can walk you through a modification of a process I use in PS. A little background first, the DR (dynamic range) of any scene is the number of f/stops between the blackest Black and the whitest White. Unfortunately in reality the digital camera is unable to capture more than 10-15 stops. Add to that it "attempts" to average out the best exposure it can based on a middle value of 18% gray, which doesn't always work. Cookie Cutter lighting technique is based on the premise that in real life a scene does not exhibit an equal or average EV across the frame. In real life the DR  of the image will be far greater than the camera captured and unequal. The Cookie Cutter approach attempts to mimic that by darkening the overall image then using a mask to punch holes in the effect, leaving you with only parts of the image being affected.

Cookie Cutter adjustment should be close to the last adjustment you do on an image, because if I read it right there's no ability to change the effect other than to delete and start over on it.  It's a little more difficult in PSE if you don't have the curves plugin, they call it a Color Curves Adjustment. Instructions for adding a curves layer in PSE using both the standard tool and the plug in curves 




Using the standard tool in PSE duplicate layer, ( Copy and arrange layers in Photoshop Elements ) . Add a Color Curves Adjustment.  Now adjust your highlight slider left to pull down the highlights, and possibly some on the midtones. You want the overall image to darken evenly, until you reach the point you're happy with for the darkest point. Now add a mask to the layer Photoshop Elements layer masks selecting the whole image to be masked. Using a soft White brush set to 100% opacity adjusted to a suitable size, dab on the areas of the mask that you want the affect revealed, change to a black brush and dab the areas you don't want affected. Hence the term cookie cutter, because you're creating shapes to hide and reveal the effect. You'll have to select the blend mode for the layer that gives the best result (in PS I'd use Luminosity, but I don't believe PSE has that), try soft light, or overlay maybe to start. Of course you can also adjust the opacity of the layer to reduce the effect.

If you have the plug in for curves it's simpler, you just grab the top right point on the curve and pull it down, pretty much the same as I'd do on a curves layer in PS.

I hope my crossover works, as I said earlier I've no experience with PSE (I use LR & PS), so I'm taking a shot in the dark based on what I could find about it online.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 2, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > used the "Smart Brush Tool" in PSE 2020.
> ...



I have to say, I'm not as advanced and have never used layers so this will take a little time. I'll practice with some pics and get comfortable with it and put something up. I appreciate everything you've done to help me, thank you very much.


----------



## Susan Will (Feb 2, 2021)

#3 is an awesome shot great job.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 2, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > K9Kirk said:
> ...



Actually you'll find the curves adjustment invaluable as well.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 2, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > smoke665 said:
> ...



I just finished editing a pic of a spoonbill using curves in Topaz Studio 2 and I like it, the luminosity is a nice feature. I notice though that the curve is similar to some of the other tools but different because of the curve tool instead of a slider. I think I like the curve better, though.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 2, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> the luminosity is a nice feature. I notice though that the curve is similar to some of the other tools but different because of the curve tool instead of a slider. I think I like the curve better, though.



Layers with a blending mode of Luminosity have an advantage on some adjustments in that they don't change the color, they only change the brightness of the image. 

Elements is a really scaled down version of PS. The curves adjustment in it is nowhere near as powerful as the curves layer in PS. You can get a plug in that will help  Curves for Photoshop Elements 4 and Above - Photo Tips @ Earthbound Light I haven't used it so I can't recommend one way or the other. Also it's my understanding that more robust Curves is included in Elements Plus.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 3, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > the luminosity is a nice feature. I notice though that the curve is similar to some of the other tools but different because of the curve tool instead of a slider. I think I like the curve better, though.
> ...



Thanks, Smoke, I'll look into that.


----------

